# where to order list of parts from new or used, I just need them.



## DonaldHays (Jul 22, 2004)

Hey all,

I have a few small parts I need for my 94, if they can even be had anymore even!

(1) 4DSC stickers for the rear windows as they was removed guess when they tinted the windows and I want to put them back on if they are still able to be had.

(2) my car has the 3rd brake light in the spoiler and the place the one mounted on the rear deck don’t have a cover (well it had one but it don’t stay and slides and looks sort of like crap ( can you still order these from some place?)

(3) I know this will be high as I have been told the sunroof cover for the inside is a typical broken part that when breaks most people just throw it out (guess that’s where mine went to) any cheaper places then Nissan to find one in good used shape or new that’s not a small fortune?


Maybe a radio dash kit that will look decent for aftermarket radio and someway to mount front speakers if your Bose pods are gone and you cant find any (they don’t hold 6.5's from what I seen so far anyhow) 


Thanks for any and all help guys

Donnie H.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

the factory parts are going to be dealer-only. not much way around that. nobody but Nissans sells that kind of stuff.

courtesyparts.com has the 4dsc stickers listed on their page for the 3 gen. If they don't, they at least used to. they were like $3.50 each I think.

for the speaker pods, go to maxima.org and look for James92SE. he makes some out of wood for around $35 that are great quality.


----------

